# Ghetto Lawn Tractor



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

I couldn't resist...
<img src=http://www.bakermedia.com/gallery/data/523/5551lawn2.jpg>

<img src=http://www.bakermedia.com/gallery/data/523/5551lawn1.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Mans them wheels cost more the the tractor:lmao: :lmao: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Is that yours?


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

HELL NO!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Johnray
Where's the hydraulics to make it "dance" and the neon under the chassis? And the ground effects? Spoilers etc? TV and video games?

And besides, "ghetto" is offensive how about "economically challenged area" or just " The 'HOOD"


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Johnray - If not yours....your neighbors?:lmao:


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

I found that on the internet today browsing an image site. Figured I wouldn't be doing my duty if I didn't post it here:nerd:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Johnray, its ok.. were all buddies here.. you can admit to it... we wont hold it against ya...We know its yours...



anyway, i think my chrome hubs would look slick on it...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That one would give yours a run for the money SJ.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *That one would give yours a run for the money SJ. *




*Heeeeyyy!!! Mine is classy... look at that shine  * 


<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-225x.jpg>


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

that is too funny. My neighbors kid has a Honda Civic that looks like that. It looks ridiculous. He has a two foot high spoiler on it and I always bust his butt about that every time I see him. "does it help keep the back end of that 105hp civic on the ground??"

He gets annoyed when my wife tells him that her minivan could toast his Civic. 

Nice kid, but I guess a typical teenager nowadays.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

leo, nowadays when you go to car shows you see all those crappy little cars suped up like they are hot rods... they sound like loud rice burning little cars.. 


Give me a vette, camero, porsche anyday.. but they keep the little hondas toyotas and nissans at home...


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

and after all these years i thought "say foo" was something on the menu at chineese garden restaurant, silly me.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I can see that you all need to attend "multi-cultural tractor sensitivity" training class!   :idea: :cowboy: :smiles: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *leo, nowadays when you go to car shows you see all those crappy little cars suped up like they are hot rods... they sound like loud rice burning little cars..
> 
> 
> Give me a vette, camero, porsche anyday.. but they keep the little hondas toyotas and nissans at home... *


OK sense the thread veered, I will jump in. Now first I have to say, I am a dyed in the wool, rear wheel drive, V8 kinda guy. BUT…. One thing to remember in order for a kid to play with his car, he has to have one right? Back when I was a teen, you had all the 70's V8 for DIRT cheap. Back then you could pick up a car of your fav company, do a tune up, and swap some parts and have a fast car. All for around a grand or two. Well, now there are really not a lot of V8 RWD cars around. OK you have the Chevy/Pontiac F body twins, and the Mustang GT's but mostly you have the small FWD 4 cyl cars that Mom, and Dad passed down. Granted the wings, and stickers drive me nuts, but I have to give them credit for still jumping into the car hobby with what they could get.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *Heeeeyyy!!! Mine is classy... look at that shine
> 
> 
> <img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-225x.jpg> *


S john are the wheel hubs standerd for that tractor the JohnDeere L&G had the same thing ????? need a set for my JD

heres a pic of my JD before it was restored will get a pic of it now


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *Heeeeyyy!!! Mine is classy... look at that shine
> 
> 
> <img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-225x.jpg> *


see John Deere had the huds for there L&G tractors

what do you use to clean it a make it pritty


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts, good job on that restore...


the hubs were not standard.. they and the chrome bumper were added.. but it was the best 78$ i ever spent.. i think it dresses it up pretty well.. 

Heres a before pic.... but the only thing ive done to the tractor was add hubs and a grill..

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-020x.jpg>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *OK sense the thread veered, I will jump in. Now first I have to say, I am a dyed in the wool, rear wheel drive, V8 kinda guy. BUT…. One thing to remember in order for a kid to play with his car, he has to have one right? Back when I was a teen, you had all the 70's V8 for DIRT cheap. Back then you could pick up a car of your fav company, do a tune up, and swap some parts and have a fast car. All for around a grand or two. Well, now there are really not a lot of V8 RWD cars around. OK you have the Chevy/Pontiac F body twins, and the Mustang GT's but mostly you have the small FWD 4 cyl cars that Mom, and Dad passed down. Granted the wings, and stickers drive me nuts, but I have to give them credit for still jumping into the car hobby with what they could get. *



Paul, as usual.. you are the voice of truth... ive seen some of those cars at the car shows.. they spend more money junking them up that a few thousand $$$. but i guess they have to work with what they have... 

I guess im just getting old.. i love the big V8s not the little whiney V4's


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *jbetts, good job on that restore...
> 
> 
> ...


Hey John the one tractor with the hubs is not mine mine is the frist one what has alot of dirt on it it was restored in 2002 it was a winter restore but the pic is a before pic dont have a after pic but l will have one sone


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *
> 
> what do you use to clean it a make it pritty *



hey Jbetts to answer your question.. I used to use 1 step wax... but switched to 2 step wax.. one was a polish, the other a wax... it did a really good job.. and becaaue the tractor is not big like a car.. it only took about an hour or so... 

I used mcguires polish & wax... 
Chrome polish for the hubs/bumper 

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-241x.jpg>


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*Damn*

Simple, So many pictures of your ride in the thread...I'll be dreamin' about it tonight. AND I'm sure Janet will be driving...with Justin chasing behind.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

As for the getto tractor:

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder

the picture of the getto tractor looks "staged" to me. the speakers look like they are just lying on the board not mounted. I don't know about the wheels, I don't think you could find a bolt pattern that would fit a craftsman lawn tractor.


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*Where*

I have never seen this picture. I mean I can't see it. It sounds like I'm the only one that can't see it. Where is it?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Spike its the 1st picture in the thread.. and sorry.. i promise no more photos...


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Crappy little cars.I gave up the V-8 rear wheel drive cars years ago.I got tired of sliding all over the road in the winter and putting gas in the large bardge cars.I drive Chevy Cavaliers I have had 6 of these nice little cars.I will never go back to a rear wheel drive V-8 grandpa car Buick or Mercury out of style out of date cruiser.Waiting for the Cobalt to come in this fall can not hardly wait.That more then likley will be my next car.I am old enough that I do not buy 2 door cars however.Small sedans are what I like.No Suv's for me gas is going up and is to high now.


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*Can't see*



> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *Spike its the 1st picture in the thread.. and sorry.. i promise no more photos... *


Yeah I kind of figured these is something that is supposed to be there...I just don't see it. Could you repost it for me, or save it as a link?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

heres one


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

heres te 2nd


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*Thanks*

Got it!!! Thanks buddy. Still am puzzled why I couldn't see it in the original.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

no idea spike.. but if you want, ill post a few more pics of my ride for ya...


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*More Pics??*

Sure you can post more pics of your ride...just make sure you have a little sweetie ridin' it!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Thanks*



> _Originally posted by Spike _
> *Got it!!! Thanks buddy. Still am puzzled why I couldn't see it in the original. *


Talk about DejaVu, that was the exact same problem I had with the pictures posted by?????, hell I can't even remember his name. Anyway, whenever he posted a picture, all I got was an X. Cuoldn't get it to load. Jody would repsot it and I could see it. I changed ISP since then and the problem disappeared.


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*??*

What is the ISP? I'm willing to give it a try.eace:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: ??*



> _Originally posted by Spike _
> *What is the ISP? I'm willing to give it a try.eace: *


internet service provider


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*duhh*

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_1_59.gif' border=0></a>

Ok, Now I really feel stupid.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I remembered his name! It was Kevin from over on GW.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hey this has nothing to do with this thread.. and im not a GW basher.. but i was posting over there and i made a web link to a picture over here.. 6chows snow cab. 
i got a SPAM error.. i guess that any time you enter tractorforum it is set up on their system as a spam word.. it rejected it.. 

funny huh?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Wait till John Deere comes out the the "Hip Hop" edition of the X-595. I hear it will have hydraulics to make it dance and comes with the high output 55 amp alternator kit to power the big stereo amp system. :idea:   :smiles:


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

and doesnt the wife say you spend more time cleaning and polishing that dam# LAWN TRACTOR than you do my car? mine does.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

This one has cool lights and air horns :lmao:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2379068965&category=519


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*Yes*

I like the exhaust!

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/12/12_7_9.gif' border=0></a>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Cant cut the grass but it sure looks good at night with that light glowing from under the deck. Boy some people:furious: :furious: 2funny 
Jody


----------

